# Payés des congés



## Nala21 (7 Octobre 2022)

_*Bonjour, je vais être licencié au 30 juin 2023. A ce moment là les parents me devront 8 jours de congés payés non pris. Comment faire le calcul ? *_


----------



## liline17 (7 Octobre 2022)

si tu dis que tu aura doit à 8j, c'est que tu as déjà fait le calcul, non? 
8j ouvrables ou ouvrés?


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

Comment peux tu n'avoir que 8 jours 
Tu les, à pris par anticipation ? 
Tu ai en année complète ou incomplète ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour même interrogation qu'assmatzam..


----------



## Nala21 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je suis en année complète et je prends mes congés par anticipation.


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

Ok
Et bien tu compares maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus 

Pour le maintien 
Salaire brut / 26 * jours ouvrables acquis = maintien


----------



## Nala21 (7 Octobre 2022)

Mon salaire brut est de 970,42€


----------



## Nala21 (7 Octobre 2022)

On peut me faire les calculs svp ?


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

Bah tu sais pas diviser par 26 ????? 

Je t'ai donné le calcul à faire


----------



## stephy2 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Assmatzam je pense qu'elle veut le calcul des 10% aussi!!


----------



## assmatzam (7 Octobre 2022)

bah 10% des salaires bruts perçus c'est facile non ????
Par exemple

970,42€ + 970,42€+ 970,42€ = 2911,26 * 10 / 100 = 291,126


----------



## stephy2 (7 Octobre 2022)

Peut-être simple pour toi Assmatzam mais peut-être pas aussi simple pour la postante !!


----------



## assmatzam (9 Octobre 2022)

@Stephy tu vas pas me dire que calculer 10% d'une somme ce n'est pas à la portée de tous le monde 
Faut pas avoir fait de grandes études pour y arriver


----------



## Couleurcafe (9 Octobre 2022)

Pour certains où certaines les chiffres c'est compliqué et pour d'autres ce sont les lettres, *tout le monde *à ses points forts et faibles, je parle en connaissance de cause soyons tolérants les uns envers les autres👍


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

il s'agit de calculs simples au final, ce n'est pas de la trigonométrie, ou des fractions.
Il faut aussi se prendre par la main, on ne va pas tenir à bout de bras quelqu'un, c'est le maintenir dans la dépendance.
Donne un poisson à un homme qui à faim, c'est moins bien que de lui apprendre à pêcher
J'ai l'habitude des forums, et des demandes un peu abusives, j'ai fait partie d'un forum de cartonnistes, on faisait des meubles en carton, on voyait très souvent des inconnus débarquer, exiger qu'on leur fasse, gratuitement, les plans du meuble qu'ils voulaient faire, et quand une bonne poire le faisait, elle n'avait même pas un merci.


----------



## stephy2 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors oui je suis tout à fait d'accord. Cela est simple, comme pour faire une mensualisation par exemple sur 52 sem avec 10% cp en +!
Cela est une évidence pour nous mais pas pour certaines qui continuent à faire ce genre de mensu. D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas ces personnes! Et qui te dit que la postante n'a pas fait ce système ? Cool elle aura les cp payé 3 fois!!


----------



## stephy2 (10 Octobre 2022)

Au moins elle sera sûr que les cp sont payés


----------

